# Welchs White Grape Peach help



## Airplanedoc (Feb 7, 2012)

I have made a few batch's of welches white grape peach wine. I generally follow the recipe found here but I use the bottled juice instead of frozen concentrate. I have always got rave reviews from this wine. I am currently getting ready to make a 3 gal batch (the only currently empty carboy).

I found a 1 lb box of golden raisins in the pantry, I am thinking about adding them to give a little more body/flavor. Has anyone done this? Is this a bad idea?

I understand that i need to chop the raisins, soak/rinse in hot water and bag them. The recipe already has pectic enzyme in it, should I add some more? Is this a bad idea? Do I leave them in the whole time the juice ferments? 

Thanks in Advance

AD


----------



## Rocky (Feb 7, 2012)

I have used white raisins in a number of white wines. I rough chop them with a kitchen knife or pulse them in a food processor. There is no need to soak them. They puff up very quickly in the wine. I think they add body and another dimension to the wines. I ususally put them in a bag with the pectic enzyme and squeeze the bag a couple times a day during primary fermentation. When I go to secondary, I remove the bag with one last good squeeze.


----------



## SBWs (Feb 7, 2012)

I've made this wine twice, only with Walmart brand juice, and can't seem to keep it around very long. I would be concerned with the peach flavor being covered up by the raisins. That wouldn't stop me from trying it, can always add back flavor with a f-pac later.


----------



## Bobp (Feb 7, 2012)

I have made both the frozen and bottled versions.. they both turned out well.. I feel raisins would almost necesary.. i would use a 1 pound box/bag rough chopped...they add body, and some natural tannins that are otherwise missed..it changes the 'mouth" of the light fruit wine in my opinion.. i bet if you add it and share with the same folks without telling of the rasins, and they'll like it better.. The pectic enzyme called for already is probably sufficient..I don't bag my rasins.. as i am usually racking out of the primary and into a fermenting secondary, within a few days with most recipes..so they won't be there long enogh to harm aything, if they would..


----------



## Airplanedoc (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advise.

I threw the raisins (15oz box)in a small colander and poured some hot water over them, then kind of diced them with a sanitized pair of kitchen shears. Then I tossed them in, I will pull them out when I rack to secondary.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd like to make a batch of welches white grape peach wine. Our grocery store only has the juice, no concentrates. Got a recipe for the bottled juice? Thanks.


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 12, 2012)

I too am interested in a recipe.


----------



## SBWs (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is what I have from my notes:

3 Gallon Batch

Put 3/4 inch hot water in bottom of primary, swirl water while sprinkling in 1 tsp bentonite until dissolved. 
Add:
6 64 oz bottles of Great Value White Grape Peach
½ lbs Sugar to Specific Gravity of 1.083
3 tsp citric acid (could use Acid Blend)(adjusted to pH of 3.0 acid of 6.5)
3 tsp yeast nutrient
1 tsp yeast energizer
3 Campden Tablet (1/8 tsp K-Meta)

1 ½ tsp Pectic Enzyme (can wait 12 hours to add)

Allow to sit for 12 to 24 hours

DAY 2
Recheck SG, ph & Acid adjust as needed
Add K1-V1116 Lalvin Yeast
Install Cover (can also cover with clean towel)

Stir daily until SG = 1.020
When SG = 1.020 rack 
Insert Stopper and Air Lock
Check SG daily
When fermentation ends (SG = .996 3 days in a row) rack again. Time is not critical can go another 2 weeks if need be.

AFTER RACKING ADD
3 Campden Tablet 
1 ½ tsp potassium sorbate
Degas 
F-Pack (2 cans White Grape Peach frozen concentrate and
simple syrup to sweeten to taste) 

Insert Stopper and Air Lock

BULK AGE 90 DAYS TO CLARIFY
Rack 
1/8 tsp K-meta


BULK AGE 90 DAYS TO CLARIFY
Sparkolloid if needed
Wait 5 to 7 days
Rack
Check SO2, Acid and ph levels 
Filter & Bottle


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting up the recipe!


----------

